# New clinic or donor eggs??



## Jaykay2030 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all
I'm looking for some advice. Im 43 and have been through 6 fresh rounds of IVF and 3 frozen. I have two frosties left and am about to use them next cycle as what I think will be my last chance saloon. 
I got pregnant on my second round when 39 but tragically my daughter was stillborn due to a freak cord accident. I then got pregnant from a frostie on my third round, my daughter who is now 2. 
I am desperate to have a sibling for her but 5 rounds later its just been failure after failure. I am painfully aware of my age and know the odds are well stacked against me. 
I have seen the same consultant who I have the upmost respect for, the clinic I have been going to from day one does not do anything in terms of immune testing nor any other of the alternative therapies/drugs used in conjunction with IVF at other clinics offer, they just don't believe the science is there to back it up. However, the stats on the **** website show that those clinics engaging in those practices do have better outcomes. 
In terms of my response to the treatment I always get about 10 -12 eggs and have a good fertilisation rate, the embryos look good and I have always got at least one to freeze. On the surface every round looks like this could be the one and then the crushing disappointment when it doesn't work.
Last week we went to see a consultant at a clinic that does offer all the extras alongside IVF, immunes ect..of course the cost is extortionate. I worked it out to be around £20K for what they are recommending. Of course like everyone else if there was a guaranteed outcome I would pay anything but of course there are no guarantees in this game. 
Because I am still producing a good number of eggs the doc there said I should use my own rather than consider donor just yet. My current doc says I should consider donor. We are considering donor and adoption. 
Has anyone my age switched to a clinic offering all these extras and had a positive outcome?? I would be really interested to hear of anyone who has swapped clinics and found that the immune testing and other drugs that they give you have made a difference (any age). 
Thanks so much..


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Jay Kay

there is a really good thread for over 45 trying with own eggs- lots of ladies are in early 40s also trying with own eggs. You have great stats with your own eggs so if it were me I would keep going. I had rubbish outcome with my eggs- failed fertilisation and then a failed de cycle. I am now naturally pregnant ha ha so the moral of the story is you likely still have a great chance with your own eggs and there is no guarantee with donor anyway.


----------



## ricks3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Jaykay – we are in a similar boat to you.

I am also 43. I had a fresh round of IVF In 2013 and that resulted in a wonderful DD who has just turned 3 and 9 frosties. We felt sure we’d be OK for a sibling but now have had 6 failed FET in the last 2 years… all good quality blasts, no lining issues, hysto all clear etc – on paper they all looked like they might work but not to be… Our last frostie was used in Jan and I got my latest BFN last week…. It’s all a bit raw and I’m not sure if it is the end of the road for us or not. 

After fail 4, we changed clinic for a 2nd opinion and also went to Dr Gorgy and paid an awful lot of money for immunes testing and to get my body right – that also took 6 months time out whilst various treatments had time to take effect. Our last 2 FET were done with immunes protocols with my body apparently now being OK – but still both failed….  The only thing we can think of is that they embryos were just not genetically OK – we’ve a follow up next week to discuss with the Dr to gain any more insight. 

I now find myself at 43 (as you say painfully aware of my age! - have never felt so old in my life before!) suddenly not sure what to do next. Stats say for someone aged 43 it is a 5% success with own eggs - so that’s 95% failure… scary and depressing. 

I think if you produce a lot of eggs that fertilise each time that sounds a good result – have you thought about getting the embies PGS tested? Then only transfer / freeze those that pass the test? I guess if you produce 10 and none are any good then there’s you reason to move to donor egg? 

For me switching to the immunes stuff didn’t make a difference – but the if the embies weren’t any good nothing would have made it work I guess. 

At this moment we will either walk away, go with own eggs and PGS testing, or go with donor eggs if I can pursaude DH  Too raw to decide and I guess having not had fresh IVF since 2013 I’d need to get AMH retested to even see if there’s the 5% chance… I am loathe to give up now having invested so much time and money in the immunes side of things…. But we are exhausted and broke… 

There are lots of success stories on the immunes threads to read which always gave me hope – it does work for many so is worth considering too.

Wishing you lots of luck and love. xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree with ricks3, have you considered combining ivf with pgd ngs? But it would be perfect to know the reason why yr cycles failed. Have you discussed it with yr docs?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh give serum a serious consider it's around 7k with meds, travel, hotels etc for own egg treatment and penny is great at coming up with things to try!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ps might be cheaper if doing clomid cycles/mild ivf which is gaining good results in 40 + there


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi, 

£20k seems like an awful lot!! A DE cycle in Cyprus is about £4 - 5k depending on the extras you choose; OE IVF is generally a bit lower than that. Have you considered going abroad - at least for the actual IVF treatment?


----------

